# job in bayville,nj



## AintNoFun (Nov 26, 2003)

i have a customer that i do all the landscape maintenance for. they have a job in bayville, nj. its to far for me to service in the snow. im trying to find someone to plow,shovel,salt this account. its like an apartment house, nothing big. pm me if your interested i'll get you address. thanks


----------

